# The 7,000 streams that make the Mississippi River



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...art_tributaries_of_the_mississippi_river.html

How many have you fished ? If you have lived in Michigan your whole life, probably not many. I found the map very interesting.

L & O


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Pretty cool info, thanks for sharing.


----------

